# LIVEBOX : Comment ne plus rentrer se clé WEP à chaque nouvelle connexion



## Mythe Errant (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si vous avez rencontré le même problème que moi mais il se trouve que j'ai trouvé une solution.

Mon problème : lorsque je voulais me connecter à ma LiveBox via Airport, je devais rentrer à chaque fois ma clé WEP. En effet, en cliquant sur l'onglet Aiport, puis sur le nom de ma LiveBox, on me demandait de rentrer un mot de passe inconnu. Bien souvent, C T un message d'erreur qui s'affichait. Je devais donc cliquer sur "autre résau" puis réentrer ma clé WEP. Cette dernière biensûr ne s'enregistrait pas dans le trousseau ce qui m'obligeait à renouveler l'opération le lendemain!

La solution : 
1/ aller sur la "page de configuration de la Live Box" (http:192.168.1.1).
2/ Se connecter
3/ Dans le menu de gauche (configuration inventel), cliquer sur "Avancée" puis sur "Sans fil"
4/ Choisir "sécurité WEP uniquement" puis cliquer sur "soumettre"

Normalement, le problème est résolue. Bien entendu, la sécurité WEP est moins fiable que la WPA. Mais c un autre problème.

Je ne sais pas si vous trouverez ce lien utile ou bien si il existe déjà, mais pour moi, c'est une véritable révolution!


----------



## Fondug (15 Septembre 2006)

bah chai pas, je n'ai jamais rentré ma clé wep qu'une seule fois, lors de l'install, et basta.


----------



## Mythe Errant (15 Septembre 2006)

Fondug a dit:


> bah chai pas, je n'ai jamais rentré ma clé wep qu'une seule fois, lors de l'install, et basta.


C vrai. Tu as raison. Pour mon macbook, je n'ai eu besoin de faire aucun r&#233;glage. En rentrant une seule fois la cl&#233; WEP, tout marchait. Ca n'a pas &#233;t&#233; le cas pour iMacG5 et l'iMac CoreDuo de ma soeur. Bizarre...


----------



## DualG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> C vrai. Tu as raison. Pour mon macbook, je n'ai eu besoin de faire aucun réglage. En rentrant une seule fois la clé WEP, tout marchait. Ca n'a pas été le cas pour iMacG5 et l'iMac CoreDuo de ma soeur. Bizarre...



Je suis dans le même cas que toi: avec mon G4 MDD ou mon mac mini, je n'ai pas besoin de saisir la clé à chaque fois. Par contre, avec le macbook de ma soeur, la clé m'est demandée à chaque fois (pourtant elle est dans le trousseau)


----------

